# question about broken dove



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

right i thought one of my mice was broken dove but just thinking that he has black eyes. is this still possible dove because he is broken? or would he still need pink eyes?thanks guys


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think he is most likely to be a stone broken ,or maybe but less likely a lilac.Do you have a pic.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i have a pic from when he was younger. here he is

kerryann 177 by kerryann1986, on Flickr


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it looks to be stone.I get them as well because somewhere in their heritage a breeder has crossed PEW or Cream into them to increase the size and type.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

kerryann said:


> right i thought one of my mice was broken dove but just thinking that he has black eyes. is this still possible dove because he is broken? or would he still need pink eyes?thanks guys


Pink eyed mice always have pink eyes without any exception.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dove has red eyes; this cannot be dove.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Also, it's not broken, it's piebald. 

Broken refers to a specific pattern of piebalding.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I just call them all 'marked', as it covers everything without being specific.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

ok thanks for your help guys


----------

